# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  map شدن document Library  به عنوان Network Drive روی ویندوز سرور

## sarasara

سلام دوستان
همونطور که می دونید توی ویندوز سرور نمی شه یه کتابخونه رو با Open with Explorer باز کرد و پیغام خطا می ده، سوال من اینه که آیا می شه یه کتابخونه یا یه سایت SharePoint رو روی ویندوز سرور به عنوان Network Drive مپ (Map) کرد؟
متاسفانه به ویندوز سرور دسترسی ندارم و نمی تونم خودم امتحانش کنم، ممنون می شم از دوستان کمک کنن.

----------

